# Help me see the emotion in tonal music



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I do not wish this to become a slam against tonal, or even boring tonal music, because I will just as happily listen to either tonal, or non tonal variants. I have often found that it's hard to find an emotion in tonal music. I was wondering if you perhaps found the emotions I've been seeking lately in that type of music? Is there emotion to be found there?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let me bring in the violins.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ think I've seen them before somewhere, how tonal of you


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Alas, there is no emotion in any music.

Cute thread, though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ think I've seen them before somewhere, how tonal of you


Me too, I did remember that.
( was no copyright on it, I've checked)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^Not even an emotional rescue, then we are all doomed i say


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not even an emotional rescue, then we are all doomed i say


Yes, we are. ..........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^^Not even an emotional rescue, then we are all doomed i say


Perhaps a poll would do better......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Yes, we are. ..........


ah, i feel much better now


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps a poll would do better......


Good idea Pugg and you're just the one to do it


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ah, i feel much better now


I do too. Clinging to life is the source of all misery.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I do too. Clinging to life is the source of all misery.


Are you by any chance related to Marvin ?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you by any chance related to Marvin ?


No. I'm Caucasian.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> No. I'm Caucasian.


With no metal components?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> With no metal components?


Only an iron will, nerves of steel, and a heart of gold.

Oh yes: a silver tongue.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Only an iron will, nerves of steel, and a heart of gold.
> 
> Oh yes: a silver tongue.


Well thats close enough then.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Only an iron will, nerves of steel, and a heart of gold.
> 
> Oh yes: a silver tongue.


And brass.................. let's say knuckles.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Now your turn.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barber's _Adagio_ always cheers me up with its bubbly effervescence! :lol:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Barber's _Adagio_ always cheers me up with its bubbly effervescence! :lol:


I don't often laugh out loud whilst online, but this was a good 'un!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How to help yourself to see emotion in tonal music...Why don't you just get drunk first  then maybe listen to this beautiful song...is this tonal enough?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How to help yourself to see emotion in tonal music...Why don't you just get drunk first  then maybe listen to this beautiful song...is this tonal enough?


Maybe atonal music isn't that bad after all.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I use my same explanation as for the "mirror" thread with some additional explanation in bold

Atonal music is not rooted in our history as tonal music is. The development and evolution of tonal music happened alongside the development of human kind (and more importantly) human language. So tonal music tunes in with human emotion effortlessly because of that. *An inability therefore to find emotion in tonal music is probably caused by some kind of aversion towards human kind. A totally normal phenomenon with post-modern intellectuals*

Atonal music is rooted in an "idea" or an artistic statement and therefore is less likely to evoke human emotion as easy as tonal music. *Therefore the ability to find emotion in atonal music is probably caused by the need to "conceptualise" and to find emotion in concepts, therefore not really being really primary emotions but "meta-emotions" . A totally normal phenomenon with post-modern intellectuals.*


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Razumovskymas said:


> I use my same explanation as for the "mirror" thread with some additional explanation in bold
> 
> Atonal music is not rooted in our history as tonal music is. The development and evolution of tonal music happened alongside the development of human kind (and more importantly) human language. So tonal music tunes in with human emotion effortlessly because of that. *An inability therefore to find emotion in tonal music is probably caused by some kind of aversion towards human kind. A totally normal phenomenon with post-modern intellectuals*
> 
> Atonal music is rooted in an "idea" or an artistic statement and therefore is less likely to evoke human emotion as easy as tonal music. *Therefore the ability to find emotion in atonal music is probably caused by the need to "conceptualise" and to find emotion in concepts, therefore not really being really primary emotions but "meta-emotions" . A totally normal phenomenon with post-modern intellectuals.*


Today I learned that I might be a post-modern intellectual. I would be very surprised if either of those apply to me.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Chronochromie said:


> Today I learned that I might be a post-modern intellectual. I would be very surprised if either of those apply to me.


Not only that: you're anti-human.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> Today I learned that I might be a post-modern intellectual. I would be very surprised if either of those apply to me.


I'm not saying ALL post-modern intellectuals "suffer" from these phenomena


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Then stop seeing and start feeling. 

While there is no emotion in music, I do believe that emotions can be triggered directly by music and nothing but music, so without any influence from specific personal circumstances, memories etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> And brass.................. let's say knuckles.


Like you mean dragin on the ground


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Improbus said:


> Not only that: you're anti-human.


But then so am I, and I'm an insane, reactionary Brahmsian from hell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is this tonal or atonal and does it show emotion


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one is better.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Pugg said:


> This one is better.


Better in what regard?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Improbus said:


> Better in what regard?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Pugg said:


>


Oh, I see: in insipidness.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Improbus said:


> Oh, I see: in insipidness.


Whatever you call it, it's fine by me. :cheers:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How to help yourself to see emotion in tonal music...Why don't you just get drunk first  then maybe listen to this beautiful song...is this tonal enough?


I never thought I'd demote Florence Foster Jenkins to Second place in the Pantheon of Cosmic Awful. (Clutches her bleeding ears, gently takes tiara from FFJ's head and places it on the new queen's.) Hail to the queen!


----------

